# US 1115 WANTED, Volkswagen LED test light



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

As it says, lo longer available US1115 test light, was available from AST, and ZELENDA, but is no longer available...... Have one? want to sell it??? its small like a child's candy cigarette, with 2x pig tails..


----------



## greengti81 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: US 1115 WANTED, Volkswagen LED test light (german performance)*

Used to use one all the time when i was at the dealer. I have a Matco led now that has a red led for + and a green one for - . If you cant find an 1115 i recommend the Matco.


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: US 1115 WANTED, Volkswagen LED test light (greengti81)*

what is your Matco number?


----------



## jdl2001 (Oct 1, 2008)

According to my Bentley, it's been superceded by the 1527b. The Bentley also shows a plan for a similar tester. Very simple, two alligator clips/wires, one wire to LED with 1/4 Watt, 330 Ohm resistor, and the other straight to the LED. All connections soldered/heat shrunk. 
Hope it helps. 


_Modified by jdl2001 at 4:12 PM 12-17-2008_


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (jdl2001)*

I have it, I just also wanted to replace my old led light. its been misplaced for quite some time
thanks


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (german performance)*

why would you need an led test light? a regular 20.00 craftsman test light has been fine for me for 10yrs


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

apparently you have no idea what the tool looks like / does....
not to mention I am a tool whore, and don't own anything craftsman.


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: (german performance)*

thats awesome


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (2doorV6)*

thanks, your awesome....


----------



## IRTermite (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_why would you need an led test light? a regular 20.00 craftsman test light has been fine for me for 10yrs

A regular incandescent test light can damage certain circuits. That's why the led test light tool has a 1/4 watt 330 ohm resistor.
And this costs $3.00 to make
Just as jdl2001 said, you can make your own. Here's the one I made.
Here's a little more detail.








Go to RadioShack and grab:
(1) 1/4 watt, 330 ohm resistor
(1) LED (I grabbed a small blue one, I like blue)
(1) alligator clip test wire set, and cut one in half (i did red and black to make sure i remembered which was +/-
The resistor solders to the (-) side of the LED. The (-) side is the shorter side. Or you can look at the shape of the frame inside.










_Modified by termitesgraffix at 6:20 AM 12-21-2008_


----------



## jorge r (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (termitesgraffix)*

The signal to the injector and coil is in mili seconds, an incandescent bulb needs more time to glow, and power of course. 
The led takes about 20 miliamps to light up and has no resistance, it is why a resistor is used. The resistor determines how much current (amperes) will flow thru the LED (light emiting diode). Excessive current thru the LED will burn out the LED or something else in the circuit. By calculating curren, current = volts/resistance, 12v/360ohms is .036 amps or 36 miliamperes. The led lights up instantaneously with little power. 
Watts of an LED circuit is volts x amperes or 12v X 0.36 is 0.43 watts, less than half a watt.
Watts of a lamp is 3 watts and up?
There is a difference in choosing the right tool for the right job.


----------



## IRTermite (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (jorge r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jorge r* »_The signal to the injector and coil is in mili seconds, an incandescent bulb needs more time to glow, and power of course. 
The led takes about 20 miliamps to light up and has no resistance, it is why a resistor is used. The resistor determines how much current (amperes) will flow thru the LED (light emiting diode). Excessive current thru the LED will burn out the LED or something else in the circuit. By calculating curren, current = volts/resistance, 12v/360ohms is .036 amps or 36 miliamperes. The led lights up instantaneously with little power. 
Watts of an LED circuit is volts x amperes or 12v X 0.36 is 0.43 watts, less than half a watt.
Watts of a lamp is 3 watts and up?
There is a difference in choosing the right tool for the right job.

True, but, I'm not convinced the resistor is for the LED. How do you explain the resistor being on the ground side of the LED?


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (termitesgraffix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *termitesgraffix* »_
True, but, I'm not convinced the resistor is for the LED. How do you explain the resistor being on the ground side of the LED?

The resistor can be on either side. It does NOT matter. The resistor lets current flow in either direction, unlike the diode (LED). It simply sets the bias (current) for the LED.


_Modified by lowa2 at 8:53 PM 1-4-2009_


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (lowa2)*

Pretty sweet lost mine and haven't gotten another don't work for vw anymore.Forgot about buying one for a while and i am a tool whore as well have to have everything to be prepared when i am working on something might just make one from the drawing from above http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (newcreation)*

I made one, but it doesn't change the fact that it isn't a factory tool


----------



## jorge r (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: US 1115 WANTED, Volkswagen LED test light (german performance)*

$2


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: US 1115 WANTED, Volkswagen LED test light (jorge r)*

Is the built in resistor of this led a 1/4, 330 ohm, as specified by Bentley?


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (termitesgraffix)*

This is one COOL tester!
http://images.google.com/imgre...m%3D1


----------



## Ryan9118 (Sep 14, 2005)

Just wanted to bump this up to ask a quick question.
To the guy with the Radio Shack LED, did that work fine for you? I bought one of those the other day, but wanted to hear how it worked out before I try and use it. I need to diagnose a problem with my Coupe.


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: (Ryan9118)*

They work great. I used to help my Dad make them when I was a kid. We would load the whole thing into the back half of a bic pen. We used small pieces of wiper spine soldered to the leads. perfect size for common VW female terminals. I think we built about 30-40 units for techs that didn't want to buy/build their own. I still have mine after well over 20yrs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ryan9118 (Sep 14, 2005)

OK thanks. I had heard stories of frying the electricals in cars if you're not using the right stuff. Glad to hear these will work. My Coupe Quattro has a problem with not running right, so now I can try and get that sorted out.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Radio Shack apparently doesn't have the orange LED assembly (276-272) in their catalog any more, but they do have a red one and a green one (276-270 and 276-271, respectively). Either one of those should work just as well.


----------



## a81sturmer (Jan 3, 2011)

*Radio shack LED*

Has anyone used the radio shack LED assemblies mentioned here (orange, red, green) to check the 5 x 2, x 3, x 4 connections with starter turning and seen the LEDs flicker? 

I have the radio shack 276-270. No flicker, but the LED assy is rated at 12V typ, 15mA typ. Also getting no spark and 5 x 1 connection is reading 12V.

TIA


----------



## a81sturmer (Jan 3, 2011)

$2.50 Radio shack LED is all you need. Bentleys reads wrong for 5 pin connector. Says to check 5 to 2, 3 &4. Should have read 1 to 2, 3, &4.


----------

